# two bucks fighting,,,,,,



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

Man, a bow hunter would of loved to be on my balcony last night, we heard antlers clanging like hell so we went out onto the balcony, and these were the biggest bucks i know ive seen around here. One we counter14 points coming out of his head and the other one we really couldnt count, but he had more than the other one, and down the hill about 75 feet were 4 does watchin the battle.These bucks had to be well around 250+.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Apparently one of those does down the hill was the winning prize for the battle you witnessed.

Particularly in high doe density areas there are still a few does left to breed and because of the low number of does that come into heat they are usually won by the bigger more mature bucks like the ones that you saw.

That sounds like you got to see quite a site. Too bad you didn't have the camera with you.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Yeah that's pretty cool. I saw a buck bird dogging a doe yesterday morning and I was at broken arrow and guys said they watched a doe get mounted yesterday. I might break out the rattling antlers and some doe in heat!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

i live in sagamore hills were the deer pop in out of control, there will be a heard of 5-12 does along the hill almost everynight, i didnt take a photo of them thinking i might spook them but took a photo this morning of a doe while smoking.








and i have no ideal how to make my photos larger


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Go to your pictures, click on it to make it big. Right click on the picture, scroll down to where it says properties. High light that and click copy. Now go to your post and click on the little yellow picture up at the top of the pages you'll see a box. Put your curser on it and click hit paste then OK. the info will appear, then hit post a reply. That simple  
Here ya go:


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

cool beans, sorry for the fish photo in the lodge, but had to try it.


----------

